# Another short report



## sloweye (Dec 12, 2008)

*Oldest brain of Britain unearthed in muddy pit.*


Archaeologists have unearthed Britain’s oldest human brain. The Iron Age brain, at least 2,000 years old, was spotted inside a skull in a muddy pit in the Heslington area of York. It is believed to be one of the oldest found anywhere in the world. Sonia O’Connor, research fellow in archaeological sciences at the University of Bradford, said: “The survival of brain remains where no other soft tissues are preserved is extremely rare.” It is believed that the skull was a ritual offering.


(thats all there was on the site)


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 18, 2008)

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  I wonder what the scientists make of this brain?  Is it bigger or smaller than ours?   I shall be very interested in the outcome of any scientific tests.
Thanks SE for the article, however short! 





*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*


----------



## ksparrish (Dec 18, 2008)

Does sound very interesting and does led too many other questions.  Hopefully down the road they will provide us with more info.


----------



## skeptic_heptic (Dec 22, 2008)

I read about this.  They found out that the occipital lobe was actually much smaller compared to a modern day brain.  What this tells us is that the vision of ancestors could have been much more limited.  Most likely less peripheral vision.


----------

